# Moonscape with UFO?



## Derrick (Jun 21, 2014)

Taken with 1Ds Mk3 and 800mm f5.6 (cropped).


----------



## candyman (Jun 21, 2014)

Meteor maybe?


----------



## Vossie (Jul 3, 2014)

Richard Branson's new spacecraft.


----------

